# Good bye Chevy



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

So pretty sure the trucks totaled now just waiting for the definate from insurance. It all happened in the Oneil tunel in Boston . A guy in a 2010 audi a4 was gettin on the highway in the tunnel and was going way to fast when he three lane swipped and broad sidded the truck and put it into the wall (truck was in the left lane) So here are some pics of it after the fact and a pic of what we are going to look at tomorrow and leaning towards getting next.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Man that really sucks. Glad to see you are ok.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.herbchambers.com/ou/westborough-ford/2110_252/inv/2006FordF-350/T1111A


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh yeah thats totalled. Start getting your things out now. Sorry to hear about your bad luck man. Atleast no one was hurt and it wasn't snowing. What all do ya wanna sell. Strobes led bar, back rack? You know people will ask.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Insurance already took pictures with all the stuff on the truck and i just have to produce receipts so they cover it . But I grabbed my audio system, some stobes that werent smashed, Isolation module, HIDS, and some other stuff . But i didnt take anything that would be noticeable to insurance or the tow yard would get in trouble for it . so all said and done everything will be covered.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah the more you strip stuff off thats noticable they wont cover those things.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Thats suck man!!! Glad your ok! 

Make Sure you are getting paid for the aftermarket add ons!!! My Insurace Told me to take off EVERYTHING that was not stock on the truck! Ill take the light bar!!!

What Insurace do you have?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad you're ok. Definitely take everything off that is not stock. Insurance company's don't give a crap about that, unless you previously told them about it and added to insurance to cover, they will pay little as possible so make sure you show receipts for everything. It's been a while since I had a car totaled, but when the tow truck came to pick it up, the guy didn't look it over to make sure everything was there. He didn't care.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Holy **** man i feel so bad for you..... What are you gonna do with out ur truck now? you gonna get a new since the insurence covered it? Or is that f-350 diesel yours over there?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad to hear your ok man! Sucks about the truck, but it's possible replacement looks great!!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Once the ins co looks at it, they wont see it again. Take your stuff off for your new truck.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

x 10... they try to screw you on the add ons- TAKE EVERYTHING YOU PUT ON!!!!! They won't give you a dime for them. I'll buy the backrack by the way......


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

That sucks glad no one was hurt


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

You can take all your plow brackets and harness and everything, light bars and all... The insurance isn't going to care unless you have an add on in your policy.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear it man. I've always loved your truck. Good luck with the searcg for a new one.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

If thats a 6.0 Ford your looking at dont do it !


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

That really stinks that was a relly nice looking chevy you had there Hope everything works out.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

holly ****, like others have said take all your stuff out the insurance company will not give you jack for it unless you added it all into you policy!!!!! glad to see you walked away. i hate people in new sports cars!!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, just waiting for everything to go thru . then i will be able to go thru the whole thing and take my stuff back . probably going to tow it to my house.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Man i really like that truck mine is a 06 but same as an 05.... I love my chevy its the best truck i owned how about for you?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

XxChevy-HDxX;1081693 said:


> Man i really like that truck mine is a 06 but same as an 05.... I love my chevy its the best truck i owned how about for you?


absolutely loved it man no complaints i miss it alot


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

I understand i'd miss my truck a lot too if it got crashed like that i absolutly understand what your going through.....But what r u gonna do now are you gonna buy another chevy?


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Well thank god you made it out of that ride and your ok! On the lighter side, I cant believe your balls are still hanging! mine would have been in my throat after looking at the truck!!!!


Best of luck on the new possible truck.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

That blows man! I really liked that truck too!! You insurance is covering all aftermarket??? thats really good


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Seems you stepped up from the Minor league to PRO....Good looking Ford truck it will serve you well..


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Three things.
1) glad to see your ok
2) If the insurance company won't pay you for them, they are yours to take, if they pay you its theirs to keep. Its really that simple
3) Are you planning on down grading to an f350 ? or F anything ?


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

bacwudzme;1081722 said:


> Well thank god you made it out of that ride and your ok! On the lighter side, I cant believe your balls are still hanging! mine would have been in my throat after looking at the truck!!!!
> 
> Best of luck on the new possible truck.


HAHAHAHAHA :laughing::laughing: Thats a good one but it is true good thing u r okay thats the most important thing but still sucks for the truck


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

the good always die the hard way! ill definitely miss seeing that truck again!:crying:
i always loved that truck! 

the replacement looks like a good choice! is that the actuall replacement, or just a though of what you would like to get? if so, what were you thinking modification wise?


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

What series JL audio sub is that..? I have an 8'' W3 V3 in truck box pushed by alpine amp running about 250rms.....


----------



## JerseyGreen (Sep 8, 2008)

that was a nice truck, glad to hear you are ok


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

The good thing is, you're ok! Trucks can be fixed and/or replaced. It does suck to have to go through it, especially when you were minding your own business driving down the road!

If you have a rider on your policy for the aftermarket items than your covered, and they will reimburse you for everything you have, receipts or not (if they are permanently attached to the truck), you may have to argue it out with them as far as the amounts go, but stick to your guns and you will win in the end. If you have a dollar cap on the aftermarket stuff than they will only pay up to that amount no matter what. Most standard policies have up to $1000 in coverage for those types of items, but additional riders can be for any amount that you determined when you added them on. If you don't have a rider for it, than you are only going to want to leave what was stock on the truck and take the rest. For example, if you put an aftermarket radio in, than when they get it, it only has to have a radio matching the option codes from when the truck was built, so put the stock one back in the dash or any radio that matches what came in it from the factory (you don't even have to plug it in). The vehicle has to be salvaged as it was purchased and insured. They will take it to their total loss evaluation center (which will most likely be an auction yard (Manheim, Copart, etc) and they will evaluate the vehicle to reach its retail value. At that point they will make sure that it has all the proper equipment that it should per the VIN number. All standard options will need to be with the vehicle unless they've been upgraded. Your settlement will be adjusted accordingly for any items found to be missing, unless you have proof that they were there prior to the vehicle being towed from its current location (such as the photos you posted here) Anything added to the vehicle is yours to keep unless you have a specific rider covering those items, than they must stay with the truck if you expect those to be included in your settlement. There are some gray areas here, so if you have further questions, feel free to PM me for more detailed info.

Do yourself a favor, and do your due diligence in determining your trucks value before they do by logging onto www.nada.com and input the info to match up your exact truck to reach the full retail value. (The N.A.D.A. Guide is what all insurance companies use to determine a vehicle's value). Also, find other trucks like yours that are for sale which are the same year & model, along with the same mileage and options (not necessarily the aftermarket items) by utilizing any resources you can (Auto Trader, Cars.com, local paper, craigslist, etc.) and print out all the comparisons you find. The insurance company will do these exact same steps to determine what they are going to offer you. When they offer you a settlement amount it is just that, AN OFFER. You can choose to accept it or refuse it and demand more. If you've done your homework, you can prove to them that your truck is worth more, and they will pay you more, but you have to be prepared and have all your ducks in a row. They are in the business of making money, and if they can save a little money on every settlement than they are netting millions of dollars more per month, it's their job to try. If you cannot prove to them that you cannot replace the same truck for less than XX dollars than you will have no choice but to accept what they offer. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PM ME if you have any questions or want help through the process. I can give you my email or phone number at that time, as well. This is something I deal with every single day, and I don't want to see anyone getting screwed if I can have something to say about it.

Good Luck! Glad to see you are ok. :salute: 

P.S. Be careful towing it to your house from its current location, as you will most likely be responsible for the towing expense. If you have it towed to a body shop, they'll most likely cover it, but towing it home will be at your expense, unless you make arrangements with the insurance company ahead of time. They don't want to pay for any "unnecessary" tows and if it's going to be a total loss they won't want to pay to move it more than just once more to their yard.


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

did you buy that F350


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

the new boss 92;1081664 said:


> i hate people in new sports cars!!


Just because you can't afford one


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, that looks like quite a wreck! Glad your alright. Good luck with everything.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

joey7599;1082873 said:


> did you buy that F350


Not yet took it for a long ride the other day . Just waiting for the insurance company.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That really sucks, glad your ok. Your Truck was my favorite Chevy on this site- you did it up perfectly!

Read that book of a post that was put up a few posts ago- good info there.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Glad you are ok. That realy sucks. That was a realy good looking truck IMO.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn, I was just next to you on rt3 north not to long ago....Could tell it was your truck cause it had the nuts....I was in almost the same as yours but diesel with the hid's I tried to juice it and throw down some smoke so you would remeber it when I got on here


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Man that sucks... I've had problems in the tunnels but never like that. at least everyone's ok.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

good to hear you made it through that okay man. that f350 seems really high priced? did you look around?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Santry426;1087907 said:


> Damn, I was just next to you on rt3 north not to long ago....Could tell it was your truck cause it had the nuts....I was in almost the same as yours but diesel with the hid's I tried to juice it and throw down some smoke so you would remeber it when I got on here


Must not of been me driving it that day probably my brother cuz i definatley would have remembered where are you from?


----------



## jrr02005 (Oct 30, 2009)

Cool, I'm not the only guy who plows with subs in his truck!

Did you do the install yourself?

I think I'm going to have to post up some pics of my summer AV project I did in my truck.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

jrr02005;1092632 said:


> Cool, I'm not the only guy who plows with subs in his truck!
> 
> Did you do the install yourself?
> 
> I think I'm going to have to post up some pics of my summer AV project I did in my truck.


Yea i use them to there full potential too . lol . I did the install myself yes. post your pics I would love to see what you got.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

have you found a replacement yet?


----------



## jrr02005 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll post em up when i get home from work tonight, with a disclaimer on the bottom saying DON'T DO THIS!!!! I put a double din GPS unit into the 1.5 din slot the truck had............painstaking.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

the new boss 92;1092644 said:


> have you found a replacement yet?


yea the ford that i posted a pic of on the first page.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

South weymouth...Your truck was heading to boston at the quincy split. Was like 5:15 5:30ish


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Make up a thread about the new truck!


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats too bad, I always thought your chevy was by far the sickest looking one on this site. Best of luck with the 6.0.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

plowguy43;1092713 said:


> Make up a thread about the new truck!


I most likely will once they have it ready I should have it by friday


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

sven_502;1092779 said:


> Thats too bad, I always thought your chevy was by far the sickest looking one on this site. Best of luck with the 6.0.


Thank you , I looked around alot for my style chevy i had but i wanted a duramax and couldnt find anyhting i liked.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Heres the crash report if anyones interested. The other dude is in some pretty deep s%$t
I apolagize if you cant read it.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm guessing you were MV#1 LOL....and yea I would agree, Mr. Zamanian is in some trouble! Glad you're alive after that one!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

they wouldn't of needed the jaws if he hit me like that cause I would of ripped his ass out incredible hulk style


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

^lol - hulk smash!


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Santry426;1092699 said:


> South weymouth...Your truck was heading to boston at the quincy split. Was like 5:15 5:30ish


I grew up in weymouth, by pond meadow park. Off summer street. What year did you graduate highschool?

Your lucky you didn't blow through the side of the tunnel of have a ceiling tile fall down on you. Modern did such a terrible job on that thing.

Everyday you travel through that you are lucky to come out the other side.

I like the chevy, but I think your stepping up in the world with that 350.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Marek;1081652 said:


> If thats a 6.0 Ford your looking at dont do it !


hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

randomb0b123;1093564 said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahah


Go away you troll. I'm so sick and tired of seeing you in every Ford thread. If you have nothing worth while to say, just shut up.:realmad:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

DeereFarmer;1093747 said:


> Go away you troll. I'm so sick and tired of seeing you in every Ford thread. If you have nothing worth while to say, just shut up.:realmad:


whats even better he drives dodge that was made when my grandperents were born. then he calls motor the he has never even herd of garbage, ill agree with you


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

im sorry mr shortbed chevy but that just makes no sense my truck is 1 year older than yours so that apparalently makes it prehistoric? and ive definitely heard of the 6.0 because we have them at work and ive driven them and serviced them and they love to break they have alot of turbo and engine problems. they like to blow head gaskets and drink coolant. one had to have the turbo replaced at less than 40k and another was leaking oil internally the trans had to be removed to replace oil lines that was a blast:realmad:. we have a really really smart ex ford tech who is obviously a die hard ford guy and even he talks crap about them! him and all the other guys at his old dealer named them 6 leakers so im not just like blowing smoke they have a bad reputation. supposedly they might have it figured out with this new 6.7? we dont have any yet the only 2011s we have are the 6.2s


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

randomb0b123;1093962 said:


> im sorry mr shortbed chevy but that just makes no sense my truck is 1 year older than yours so that apparalently makes it prehistoric?


As much as I'm not your biggest fan, I have to agree with you. It made me laugh a little.:laughing:

Anyway, you don't have to like the engine, Fords, or anything else for that matter. Its your opinions and its perfectly fine, but don't come on here and badmouth everyone's trucks. That won't make you a lot friends man, so just keep quiet.


----------



## The Cow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

That sucks man, i wonder what happend to the guy in the audi.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The new Ford looks nice and the 6.0 can be a great motor. My buddies 05 has over 80k miles and no problems. He even let's it idle a bit which I keep telling him not to, but talk about a smooth steady powerband.I think you'll love the upgrade once your out plowing.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Remove the EGR and put on High Idle and you will be good.


----------



## NorthernPlowman (Sep 2, 2010)

I've heard the 6.0's early 05 were good engines. I also heard that the later 06's is where the head gaskets became an issue cause they were using cheap head studs and the turbo spooled up so fast it was lifting the heads any truth to that? I like the looks of the F-series super-dutys that big chrome grill looks bad a$$!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I always heard 05's were much better than 03/04's and 06/07's were the "best" and they had most problems figured out.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Should be a sound truck. It doesnt matter what you have. If you plow youll have problems. With the 6.0 you can get a good one and you can get a bad one. 

As for Mr. flat bed dodge with the baby plow. why do you say stuff like: "mr. short bed chevy" "mr. short bed ford" whats the point....... what you keep saying really makes "no sense" This is the second thread youve said that S*** and bagged on peoples choices.
and 20silverado05 didnt make fun of your setup so dont bag on his.


----------



## NorthernPlowman (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL I dunno Plowguy43 I have a GMC and your in a Dodge! Like Drew said doesn't matter really every make has their own issues fords heads duramax's injectors and dodge's trans. I've been pretty fortunate with mine never done anything mechanical (knock on wood) outside of brakes and oil changes 148K and clean as a new one


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't diggin on the 6.0, I want one LOL! I'd trade my truck in a second for a duramax/powerstroke/cummins. All 3/4 and 1 ton trucks are awesome IMO. I like all 3 with an edge to Ford I just found a good deal and ended back in a Dodge.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey just revisiting this thread maybe to interest ppl that are still ooking around. I finally got the video of the crash so here it is


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

20Silverado05;1283754 said:


> I finally got the video of the crash so here it is


Wow that is intense to see it on video....so quick. Glad you are ok and were covered it could have been very different watching the video.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

20Silverado05;1283754 said:


> Hey just revisiting this thread maybe to interest ppl that are still ooking around. I finally got the video of the crash so here it is


Holy crap!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

20Silverado05;1283754 said:


> Hey just revisiting this thread maybe to interest ppl that are still ooking around. I finally got the video of the crash so here it is


WOW  That is crazy.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

I know how you feel man, i would probably still be in jail for killing the guy if i was you ... I ran my old duramax off the road into a nasty ditch couple months ago. Just a bad country road. I was so pissed... Here are a couple pics


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

Holy **** dude! I hate driving in those tunnels, well actually I don't drive in them too much anymore after the $2500 ticket we got for driving the service trucks through with the tanks...never again


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The way I read the report, you were extricated? Doors look fine?


----------



## Chevycrazyman (Dec 5, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1283836 said:


> The way I read the report, you were extricated? Doors look fine?


it appears they used the jaws of life in the passenger side door. the drivers side was probably pinned up against the wall. i could be wrong and he will tell you....


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

holy .............. 
honestly i played that 4 times if i re-count... how many times have you? ..... 
thats way too nuts. So glad you are okay! 
You are definitely a trooper to even view that video, if ever drive again!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a Ford Ranger that I almost got killed in when a girl swerved over the yellow line and rolled her SUV over my truck. I'm lucky to be alive since I was traped in it while it was on fire. Thank God there was a guy close by with a fire extinguisher. The fire department had to cut me out with the jaws of life. I was the Life Flighted to the hostpital. I ended up with a compresion fracture in my spine and a disloctate pelvise that hurts me every day.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1283836 said:


> The way I read the report, you were extricated? Doors look fine?


The impact bucked the body in turn jamming the door so it wouldnt budge . So they used jaws of life to open the passenger side.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Now the state is bringing crimainal charges against this guy . So there should be a nice settlement coming our way.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

you are a really lucky guy to walk away. if that were me i prolly would have kicked the winshield out and ripped the guy out of the other car and i would still be in jail. thats crazy man, im afraid to drive on te highway for that reason because people around me always come flying off them ramp across 3 lanes.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

this is one of the reasons why I sold my motorcycle


----------



## MIKEAMO (Jun 14, 2011)

what color lights was the truck running in the front the headlights fogs and blinker lights was it cool blue.... where did you buy the roof light i cant find them anywhere.


----------



## MIKEAMO (Jun 14, 2011)

I saw your old 2500 it had blue headlights fogs and roof lights... where the headlights fog lights and blicker lights all HIDS?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

They were blue hids and the blinkers were all white leds . The cab lights were amber led lights from putco . They came as amber leds on a circuit board but I re sodered new white leds from superbrightleds.com.


----------



## MIKEAMO (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks,what kind of hids?10000k? it was a siick truck anyway,so sadd


----------

